# Scoot Boots!



## evilamc

So I've always kept my horses barefoot and booted up for rockier trails. For the last few years I've used easyboot gloves. On my TWH the gloves work great till we canter! So I've been looking at all the other kinds of boots out there trying to decide what I wanted to try next. 

A friend linked me these https://www.scootboots.com/ ! She saw they came in my blue color, something I've really been wanting in a boot.

So when I first saw them, I really liked how easy they looked and the fact that there was no velcro. Trails are so muddy and just clog up velcro here so bad! So I took measurements and got a pair ordered two days later 









So they were quite easy to get on. Thats 1 plus









I like how they don't look big and clunky. 2 pluses









He looks absolutely adorable in them and they match his halter/bridle 

So for riding: So far I've found them great! He's happily walking on any terrain and they've been staying on...since I turned them into frankenboots (more on that soon) walk/gait/funkygaithesometimesdoes/canter.

One downside to them I've noticed so far is they are rubbing him a little. Hopefully he'll build up a callous but I'm going to cut up an old fleece girth to put in the spots its rubbing to see if that helps.

So why am I calling them frankenboots? Well 2nd time I was going to ride in them, I had put them on before putting horse in trailer. Get to park and go to unload horse and realize one boot is off!! I pick it up and the Chicago screw had ripped out of it  So I've since glued it back in, and I added some glue to all the others as a little extra protetion. Well when I got to ride in them again, they were doing great walk/gait/canter...then in the woods one came off while he was doing an awkward canter thing lol. Went back and got it...another Chicago screw had ripped out  This time I couldn't find it so I had to replace it with a different screw I had. Thus turning them into frankenboots. I replaced screw, added MORE glue! Well the last two rides they've done GREAT!!

So besides how great my frankenboots are doing, I still contacted the company about the screw ripping out. Before even asking me any questions, they said this is covered under warranty and once they're back in stock they will ship me a brand new PAIR. I asked if I needed to return current pair..and they said no! So thats when I started turning them into frankenboots. After that though they started asking for more pictures just so we could be sure I had the correct size and that wasn't what was causing the issue.

So I think that is AMAZING customer service...point 4 for them!

I think I may of had some operator error and that could of been part of my problem. First time a screw came out I had the pastern strap a bit tighter, I've been having a hard time deciding how tight to make it. 2nd time a screw came out I had the strap as loose as it could be...Last two rides I think I got the strap just right, one hole tighter then loosest setting, and maybe thats preventing from pulling too hard on them? Or all my glue...



















If they weren't rubbing I'd give them 5 stars. Hopefully I can mend the rubbing issue. Today I tried to put vet wrap on him but it ended up riding up and not helping. So for now they get 4 stars. Amazing company to deal with though, very helpful and they stick by their product.


----------



## stevenson

not a good recommendation , having screws come out and those brads on the front look as though they would not be long wearing.


----------



## evilamc

stevenson said:


> not a good recommendation , having screws come out and those brads on the front look as though they would not be long wearing.


The screws coming off could of been somewhat my operator error though and the company is completely replacing the boots for me. So I feel like that says something good about the company. They're still VERY new boots so maybe they are still trying to work out a few kinks? I'm just happy to have boots that didn't fly off while cantering the last two rides an I don't have to use a rubber mallet to set them on his toe!


----------



## ChitChatChet

Chicago screws...... ug. Always causing issues.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Those look interesting. I'd be glad of an update in a few months. As for the rubbing, try some duct tape on the places that rub. For something like this, I would look for duct tape that is not all that sticky, it should be just sticky enough to stay put but easy to pull off.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks! I'll try that  I'll also keep this updated too. They're very new boots so you can't find much info about them online yet so I wanted to share my experience with them.


----------



## freia

My horse is going really nicely in the pair I got for her as well. I am also having the rubbing problem. They rub right at the coronary band where the black framing in the back comes up over her quarter/heel area. they didn't at first, but they do now 5 weeks into the trim cycle. I think her heels have become just tall enough that there's no longer enough clearance.
So far, I've had great traction, and my very ouchy-footed mare is going strong on anything. I'm going to send them pics of the rubbing. A design modification might be in order.


----------



## evilamc

Yes! I tried gluing in some fleece fabric to see if that helps with the rubbing but waiting till his rubs are completely healed and hair grown to try. I also bought gators that are for easyboots to try with them too. He does AMAZING in them and they're staying on at the canter, just need to figure out the rubbing now.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Did the boots rub the duct tape off?


----------



## WelshCobs

I have been using Scoot Boots since last summer and they are the best boots I have used (I have had easy boots, renegades etc and they all came off my mare at a canter). My flat footed mare has round hoofs, so most boots spin on her and I usually have to stop and adjust them at least once a ride - but doesn't happen with Scoot Boots, they have stayed put, and no rubbing. The top strap is actually not supposed to be too tight when the hoof is on the ground, it only gets snug when the hoof is raised and flexed. I adjust mine on the next to last hole of the strap and can easily slip my finger in between the strap and her hair when her hoof is on the ground. The top of the boot shell is where it grips the hoof wall (below the coronet band - so nothing rubs there). Oh, I use a hoof pick to slip the hole in the strap over the stud - way easier than pulling it with your thumb.

I have ridden through water, deep mud, on sharp rocks and stones and my mare likes them. I just got a second pair for my other mare, my renegades now live in my tack trunk. There is now a website in the US that stocks them, will take calls, and will help with size and fit. Google Scoot Boots USA.

I just rode a section of the Arizona Trail with them and it was all sharp stones, steep ups and downs and big rocks to hop over and around, lots of fancy hoof work - no problems.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Thanks, they are a very interesting design.


----------

